

Why Recruiters Suck, and What You Can Do About It - stagga_lee
http://java.dzone.com/articles/why-tech-recruiters-suck-and

======
pif
Completely out of topic, sorry:

> ‘throw enough spaghetti against the wall, some of it will stick'

Well, buy Italian spaghetti, _respect_ the cooking time printed on the box and
none of them will stick :-)

